

JSON Table Schema - twa927
http://dataprotocols.org/json-table-schema/

======
aikah
Nice website by the way. I planed to build something like that,where
developers could find specs instead of trying to reinvent hot water.Well done.
A search feature would make it even greater, where one could search by
category,theme,or tags. Example: I want to implement security in my website.
What options do I have ?,what spec can I implement or is there an
implementation of that spec already available for my programming language ?...
You're on to something here, definitely.

~~~
twa927
I'm not affiliated with the authors in any way. I stumbled on the page when
looking to use a standard JSON representation of tables in an REST API (and
I'm still not sure I should use this).

------
alexkavon
Stop trying to RFC schemas for JSON. It's supposed to be undefined and
flexible. JSON isn't an ORM. Data structures aren't universal.

~~~
bdcravens
Everyone places some constraints on their data. No API just shoots out data
willy-nilly.

These are specific use-cases, and in no way encumber other uses of JSON.

Personally, I'd love to see a universal format that all database vendors use,
instead of vendor-specific DDL.

------
sopooneo
I may be missing something, but how do you format data associated with a
schema defined this way? Do we assume it will be just a 2D json array? Or is
that outside the scope of this project?

